# Teen weddings!



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2008)

teen wedding - Closer Online







 Quote:

  The bride dazzled in her £16,000 Swarovski crystal-covered dress, the guests guzzled dozens of bottles of champagne and the smell of fake tan hung thickly in the air.

It sounds like a typical celebrity wedding, but the bride was 16-year-old traveller Missy Quinn, whose family threw
an extraordinary £100,000 bash, celebrating with 150 guests.

“I wanted a proper Cinderella wedding. A day where I’d be the centre of attention,” says Missy. “It cost a fortune, but I’ve always wanted a big wedding and my dad has been saving for ages to pay for it.”

Missy met her husband, Thomas Moghon, 17, on a day out at Alton Towers theme park when she was just 13.
She recalls: “Our first date was at a cinema, but my mother made my cousin, Mary, who was then 15, escort me!”
The couple continued to date, despite Missy’s family leaving their caravan park in Stoke-on-Trent every summer to roam the UK, while Thomas lived with his parents in Wolverhampton.

“I just knew he was The One from the beginning,” says Missy. “I’ve never dated anyone else. He’s perfect.”
Thomas proposed to Missy five months ago, when she was still only 15, in the same cinema where they had their first date. “I said yes straight away and we ran home to ask my dad’s permission,” recalls Missy.

“I was surprised they wanted to get married so young in this day and age,” says mum Theresa, 33, who tied the knot with Missy’s dad when she was 16. “But we could see they were madly in love, so we agreed to the wedding and all celebrated that night.”  

The couple set a date for just six days after Missy turned 16. And for the next five months, there was a flurry of     preparations. Missy went to a wedding dress designer in London and specified a two-piece ensemble encrusted with Swarovski crystals, along with a three metre-wide train. The outfit weighed an incredible 24st.Bridesmaids  

The sheer size of the dress meant Missy had to spend the night before her wedding day in a hotel – as the dress wouldn’t fit in her parents’ caravan.

On the day of the wedding, Missy was an hour late, not least because she struggled in and out of a Rolls-Royce Phantom to get to the wedding at St Mary’s Catholic Church in Congleton, Cheshire. It took 10 guests
to help pull her out of the car.    

Missy accessorised her dress with a £500 crystal bouquet, sparkling choker, tiara, belly-button jewel, hair clips and garter, plus fake tan, false eyelashes and body glitter. But it was the dress that stole the show. 

Missy had to squeeze her way up the aisle, ripping the outfit on a pew as she struggled to the altar. “It was huge,” she says. “I wanted to outdo everyone else’s wedding dress. “It was extremely heavy and just standing in the church was really difficult. It felt so tight. I had to take off the train for the reception and it was still hard to stand. But despite all that, I felt just like Cinderella.”  During the ceremony

When the ceremony – which was constantly interrupted by chatting from guests and even the bride and groom – finished, everyone moved on to the reception, in the North Stafford Hotel in Stoke-on-Trent. There, Missy and Thomas had their first dance to Destiny’s Child’s Brown Eyes, while guests guzzled bubbly and grazed on an all-day buffet.

The £100,000 bill – around five times the cost of the average UK wedding – was picked up by Missy’s dad Simon, 35, who tarmacs driveways for a living. Watching his little girl pose for photos on the big day, Simon, who wore a Hugo Boss suit and a diamond earring, said: “I’m very proud of her today.”    Missy with her father

Showing no signs of being affected by the credit crunch, guests’ outfits featured crystals and feathers and they were plastered in gallons of fake tan. Girls as young as nine posed proudly in bikini tops, high heels and full make-up, while babies wearing £350 dresses were carried into the church.

Guest Victoria Docherty, 23, whose £700 hot pants and bra top outfit was handmade by a Welsh dancewear company, explains: “This isn’t unusual – it’s just what we do at weddings. It’s all very extravagant. Everything is paid for by the bride’s daddy.”

For the five months leading up to the wedding, while other teenagers around the UK were revising for their GCSEs, Missy was busy preparing for her big day – she’s been home-tutored since she was nine and will not sit any exams this year.

But the youngster already knows what she wants to do for a career. “I want to spend my days applying make-up and styling my hair. I want to get into glamour modelling. I don’t know if Thomas will like it, but that’s his problem,” she says.  Wedding guests dressed up to the nines

Missy and Thomas honeymooned in Turkey and are now settling into married life in a new £18,000 caravan – a wedding present from the bride’s parents. “I think there will be times I’ll miss my parents, but they’re in the same caravan park so I can always visit, says Missy.

“Thomas might expect me to cook and clean, but I’m not going to. He can look after me as far as I’m concerned!”

By Lisa Woollard  
 
In the name of Darwin...save humanity. Don't let them breed.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh my god....Shes british. I am officially ashamed right now.

In england we call these people Chavs


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2008)

She's SIXTEEN.
And wants to be a glamour model. >.<


----------



## carandru (Oct 29, 2008)

So do you automatically become emancipated when you get married?  Are you still considered a minor? Where do you live?  

My father would have laughed in my face and said... "If he's the one, he'll still be when you're 18" and walked off.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 29, 2008)

That outfit screams "I'm a slut". Oh my god thats seriously wound me up!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 29, 2008)

What the fuck?!
For such an expensive wedding dress, she sure looks cheap.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh and there's girls in the UK who are 11 and know they want to be the "Next Katie Price". I feel personally ashamed that women DIED for my rights to vote, for equal pay and my god damn right to work and these girls are wanting to waste a good brain and just become a ditz with no career.

When I know people who are working their butts off with mental problems that would do anything to have a good working brain. Including my sister who is severly handicapped. I wish some of these people would just take a step back and see the bigger picture.

And how orange did she look! OH ....MY....God!

It seriously annoys me. I know I model, but I do fashion and I have a career and am constantly studying.

Just someone please slap this girl!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2008)

It definitely makes me feel better about the US having guidos.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_So do you automatically become emancipated when you get married?  Are you still considered a minor? Where do you live?  

My father would have laughed in my face and said... "If he's the one, he'll still be when you're 18" and walked off._

 
In the UK you can marry at 16 with Parental consent. But they cant legally drink or drive. So I imagine everything is in her parents name right now. Including where she lives.


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 29, 2008)

I wonder who the 2 foxes are at the end of the article??


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 29, 2008)

“Thomas might expect me to cook and clean, but I’m not going to. He can look after me as far as I’m concerned!”

I wonder if _Thomas_ knows that!


----------



## nunu (Oct 29, 2008)

what is she wearing? I don't hear anything from the guy's family, is it ok for him and his family that her father paid for everything??

LOL at your comment elegant!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 29, 2008)

what a spoiled brat... lol.


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 29, 2008)

What the hell is she wearing??? lol  

There is no way I would have been allowed to leave the house looking like that at her age...or even get married for that matter.


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 29, 2008)

i dont see whats wrong with wanting to be a glamour model, thats what i wanna do.. but this girl looks TACKY AS F*CK!!!! its obviously for attention
and how do these chav families afford these things? like her dress
well if u can call it a dress
if i had a stomach like that i wudnt DARE wear something that would show it off

how embarrasing


----------



## nunu (Oct 29, 2008)

She looks older than 16 to me..maybe its the make up? Or the way she is dressed?


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_She looks older than 16 to me..maybe its the make up? Or the way she is dressed?_

 
I thought that too when I first looked at her...she looks much older than sixteen to me.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2008)

In some of the other pics, you can see that she's sixteen. 
She's just painted.
And tanned.
And...yech.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 29, 2008)

I thought it was a younger Amy Winehouse at first.

Is that a snowflake poking into her navel?


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_In some of the other pics, you can see that she's sixteen. 
She's just painted.
And tanned.
And...yech._

 
Definately yech


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Oct 29, 2008)

Wowwww. Just wow.

This speaks volumes for the generation I am unfortunately apart of. When young girls, because that's what she is, a _young girl_, aspire to live a life of dressing skanky and doing nothing which their parents ENCOURAGE...it makes me sad. And wtf at everyone totally abusing her dumb dad's generosity. This really should NOT be legal.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I thought it was a younger Amy Winehouse at first.

Is that a snowflake poking into her navel?_

 
It looks like you should hear "START THE REACTOR" whispering from her belly button.


----------



## nunu (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I thought it was a younger Amy Winehouse at first.

Is that a snowflake poking into her navel?_

 
That's exactly what i thought when i saw the picture!! She resembles Amy Winehouse.

LOL at the snowflake, elegant your comments are making me


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 29, 2008)

there's nothing wrong with wanting to be a glamour model, but she should have more class rather than showing off her...stuff lol.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 29, 2008)

Shimmer -


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 29, 2008)

i watched a programme on these girls and they are gypsys/travelling people, there families save up fortunes to give them massive weddings and they where hideous bling dresses with orange skin blah!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i dont see whats wrong with wanting to be a glamour model, thats what i wanna do.. but this girl looks TACKY AS F*CK!!!! its obviously for attention
and how do these chav families afford these things? like her dress
well if u can call it a dress
if i had a stomach like that i wudnt DARE wear something that would show it off

how embarrasing_

 
The only problem I have with it is eventually, the 'career' dies down, and you have to either a) make a complete joke of yourself for attention (Katie Price), or b) looks fade, and the photoshop backlash is just going to keep getting worse.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Oct 29, 2008)

All I know is that if I spent $150,000+ on my wedding, I hope I would look better than that hot mess.


----------



## carandru (Oct 29, 2008)

Not to mention that wedding dress looks like it should come w/ a pole.  seriously
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  And not to knock a 16 yr old, but how do you want to be a glamour model and your stomach looks like you already had 2 or 3 kids? You are going to need to work on that, like now.  

What are kids aspiring to be now a day?  She said she wanted to look like a princess right?  When was the last time you saw a princess in anything that looks like that?  And w/ the orange tan?


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_The only problem I have with it is eventually, the 'career' dies down, and you have to either a) make a complete joke of yourself for attention (Katie Price), or b) looks fade, and the photoshop backlash is just going to keep getting worse._

 
C) Its a 5 min fame career, you need education to fall back on, otherwise its really bad jobs for the rest of your life.
D) when men see the "Glamour"girls in real life they are often disappointed (One girl i went to school with went through this) and then your fame suddenly dies.
E) In my town if your a glamour model, your also listed as a bit loose which is unfair but its sometimes how people see it.

And with this girl, I can see the loose and slut side shining through.  Also agencies prefer a girl with some sort of education to fall back on, and also TV appearances you have to be able to talk well and eloquently.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_
 She said she wanted to look like a princess right?  When was the last time you saw a princess in anything that looks like that?_

 
With the snowflake baubles...could be the *Ice Princess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## franimal (Oct 29, 2008)

This looks like the trashiest wedding EVER


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 29, 2008)

I think her daddy pays out a lot to appease this lil girl and her mom. I mean look at their tits ( unless big boobs run in the fam), LOL. He's probably glad to pawn the daughter off to someone else. To pay for thie wedding, was probably an investment, to him.


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I think her daddy pays out a lot to appease this lil girl and her mom. I mean look at their tits ( unless big boobs run in the fam), LOL. He's probably glad to pawn the daughter off to someone else. To pay for thie wedding, was probably an investment, to him._

 
Hahaha, this seriously made me LOL!

So, this the new teenage fad i need to be catching up with then? i thought it was getting pregnant...now it's getting married? i'm confused


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 29, 2008)

Ahhh, I'm so proud of my country right now.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Hahaha, this seriously made me LOL!

So, this the new teenage fad i need to be catching up with then? i thought it was getting pregnant...now it's getting married? i'm confused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think its both, at least those of you choosing to become Divorce lawyers will have a great time in the UK!! 

I feel really bad for the Midwives in this country.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Ahhh, I'm so proud of my country right now._

 
Even though I grew up in England, for this moment I am claiming I am fully Irish after being born and raised for 5 years in Dublin...Ah ha!


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Even though I grew up in England, for this moment I am claiming I am fully Irish after being born and raised for 5 years in Dublin...Ah ha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha we'll keep it our secret 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This all doesn't surprise me... When I take a walk around Ashford I feel so much better about myself. Or if I want extra ego boosts, I go to Chatham. Theres some delicious chavs there.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 29, 2008)

Ahh Chatham, everyone confuses it with where I am from, Cheltenham. I think it has the same type of people though.  Or just travel the 3 hours from kent to Tewkesbury, thats full of Chavs. Biggest ego boost in the world. Lol!


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Ahh Chatham, everyone confuses it with where I am from, Cheltenham. I think it has the same type of people though.  Or just travel the 3 hours from kent to Tewkesbury, thats full of Chavs. Biggest ego boost in the world. Lol!_

 
Hahaha lets have a competition of how many pregnant 11-13 year olds we can see in our home towns. 
In the summer there was some fair in the park in Ashford, and I witnessed a girl probably about the age of 13, pregnant, smoking, drunk, and about to go on a ride. 'Welcome To Ashford' should have been upon her t-shirt. My excuse is that I'm from Pluckley, not Ashford 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 haha


----------



## Korms (Oct 29, 2008)

She's a traveller.  Typically, traveller wedding dresses are extravigant and many girls will spend a fortune on crystal encrusted, over the top meringue gowns.  Yes, her idea for what is appropriate to wear for her wedding is tacky but it's kind of the norm in the travelling community (I'm no expert, I'm just going from what I've read and seen on TV).

Here's another example of a traveller wedding, this particular girl was on a UK documentary about Britains youngest brides.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow.
We're even outsourcing our trailer trash. >.<
No American institution is safe from reorganization.


----------



## panther27 (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i dont see whats wrong with wanting to be a glamour model, thats what i wanna do.. but this girl looks TACKY AS F*CK!!!! its obviously for attention
and how do these chav families afford these things? like her dress
well if u can call it a dress
if i had a stomach like that i wudnt DARE wear something that would show it off

how embarrasing_

 
What is a chav?Also,ita,the whole thing all put together is just one huge tacky skanky mess!


----------



## rt66chix (Oct 29, 2008)

This is like a horrible car wreck. I keep coming back and looking at it. I'm so disgusted, and everyone has already said everything, but I want to hear more about CHAVS from the Brits here. Is it like rednecks here in the US? Also, are travelers the modern day equivalent of gypsies? What do they do when they travel, just go sightseeing??? Also, where do they get the money for such affairs, and do they just go back to being poor after the event? OH, and if they have more than 1 daughter, what then?
Thank You in advance for answering my dumb american questions


----------



## rt66chix (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_ 
Here's another example of a traveller wedding, this particular girl was on a UK documentary about Britains youngest brides.




_

 
Oh HEAVENS! I just saw a video of her getting ready for the wedding. 
Please pay attention to the uneven tan and caked-on foundation over the zitty skin.
More stuff from the best chav wedding EVER


----------



## *Stargazer* (Oct 29, 2008)

You guys should have seen the stuff the kids (and babies) were wearing at the wedding.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_It definitely makes me feel better about the US having guidos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha I lol'd

I live in guidoville. Looks like something you'd see here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and just for laughs:Get Off Our Island


----------



## talste (Oct 29, 2008)

She's a Romani Gypsy, They marry young and have huge expensive weddings (her style is nothing out of the ordinary for them either)
Show some cultural sensitivity people !

EDIT: Oops fixed up the typo


----------



## Korms (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_What is a chav?_

 
It's a derogatory term used in the UK to refer to people seen to be 'common'.  I guess it has similar connotations to the term 'white trash' used in America.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_Haha I lol'd

I live in Staten Island aka guidoville. Looks like something you'd see here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I live in Texas. We don't have Guidos yet. I've only seen the species on the interwebz.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_It's a derogatory term used in the UK to refer to people seen to be 'common'.  I guess it has similar connotations to the term 'white trash' used in America._

 
Do people...know...they're chav?


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_What is a chav?Also,ita,the whole thing all put together is just one huge tacky skanky mess!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rt66chix* 

 
_This is like a horrible car wreck. I keep coming back and looking at it. I'm so disgusted, and everyone has already said everything, but I want to hear more about CHAVS from the Brits here. Is it like rednecks here in the US? Also, are travelers the modern day equivalent of gypsies? What do they do when they travel, just go sightseeing??? Also, where do they get the money for such affairs, and do they just go back to being poor after the event? OH, and if they have more than 1 daughter, what then?
Thank You in advance for answering my dumb american questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Chav - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - that might help you. they're not really like rednecks, well, what i think of when i think of a redneck. travellers are gypsys yes. theres quite a lot about it in the news recently due them squatting on land, causing a nuisance etc. 

these pictures are really of travellers/gypsys, they live in caravans etc. some do travel round, some stay put. they aren't really chavs.
chav pictures - Google Image Search. theres what some chavs look like. they like fake burberry, talking incredibly commonly, beer, tits, and so forth. well, thats what i think anyway! 

i'm crap at explaining. basically most chavs are yobs, in my experience anyway.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talste* 

 
_She's a Romanov Gypsy, They marry young and have huge expensive weddings (her style is nothing out of the ordinary for them either)
Show some cultural sensitivity people !_

 
I understand what you're saying, and I'm not opposed to marrying young based on some cultures and how they interact with each other, nor am I against huge expensive weddings.
It's just...sad...that SO MUCH MONEY was spent and she still looked like a Vegas showgirl at the end of a long night and too much tequila...and the girl is only sixteen years old.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Do people...know...they're chav?_

 
You know what I think when I think chav? Joy from My Name is Earl.


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 29, 2008)

*What is a Chav?*

                                                       'chav' (slang) - a young person, often without a high level of                education, who follows a particular fashion; Chavs usually wear                designer labels including the chav favourite 'Burberry', and if                they’re girls, very short skirts, large hoop earrings and stilettos.              
             Chavs see branded baseball caps as a status symbol and wear them                at every opportunity. Normally found hanging around shopping centres.
             Also known as Townies, Kevs, Hood Rats, Charvers, Steeks, Stigs,                Bazzas, Yarcos, Ratboys, Chorer, Skangers, Scutters, Janners, Kappa                Slappers, Scallies, and Spides. Also known as Neds in Scotland,                knackers & skangers in Ireland, and Guidos in the USA


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_You know what I think when I think chav? Joy from My Name is Earl._

 
*blink* I honestly don't watch much television...
*googles*
I'm sorry I looked.


----------



## Korms (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Do people...know...they're chav?_

 
I would assume so, and in some cases I think a lot of young people in Britain play it up and exaggerate their er...Chavness.  When I was a teenager the term Chav didn't exist, where I'm from we called people like that "townies".


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_She's a traveller. Typically, traveller wedding dresses are extravigant and many girls will spend a fortune on crystal encrusted, over the top meringue gowns. Yes, her idea for what is appropriate to wear for her wedding is tacky but it's kind of the norm in the travelling community (I'm no expert, I'm just going from what I've read and seen on TV).

Here's another example of a traveller wedding, this particular girl was on a UK documentary about Britains youngest brides.




_

 
Ohh, the bridesmaids' dresses....

It physically hurts..


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_I would assume so, and in some cases I think a lot of young people in Britain play it up and exaggerate their er...Chavness.  When I was a teenager the term Chav didn't exist, where I'm from we called people like that "townies"._

 
They intentionally look THAT ridiculous? o.o


And if they do it on purpose is it still a derogatory thing? Because surely they're not aspiring to something that people would look down on them for intentionally?


----------



## *Stargazer* (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Ohh, the bridesmaids' dresses....

It physically hurts.._

 

Well, crap. I was just thinking how much I need to get one of those hats.


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talste* 

 
_She's a Romanov Gypsy, They marry young and have huge expensive weddings (her style is nothing out of the ordinary for them either)
Show some cultural sensitivity people !_

 
Personally I don't think they're Roma people. I wish I could explain the difference in a nice way but I can't. Theres a big difference in my opinion in the UK between Romani people and just plain well.... what you see in the pictures. I might be wrong, but thats what i've seen anyway.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_Well, crap. I was just thinking how much I need to get one of those hats._

 
Sorry, I'm still mortally offended that they would do that ON PURPOSE!! >.<


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_They intentionally look THAT ridiculous? o.o_

 
Pretty much. Type 'chav' into google images. I can't remember who what the media called 'King Chav' 's name is, but boy... he's a sight. He won the national lottery... deary me.


----------



## Korms (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Personally I don't think they're Roma people. I wish I could explain the difference in a nice way but I can't. Theres a big difference in my opinion in the UK between Romani people and just plain well.... what you see in the pictures. I might be wrong, but thats what i've seen anyway._

 
I'm no expert either but I think they probably are descended from Romany gypsies or maybe even Irish travellers, it's just that modern culture has mingled with their traditional culture and what you end up with is something like the girls in these wedding photos.

Ultimately what we need to remember here is that both Romany gypsies and Irish travellers are a recognised ethnic group and caution needs to be thrown to the wind when discussing them to avoid any accusations of racism.


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 29, 2008)

Michael Carroll (lottery winner) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - thats him! 

http://www.virginmedia.com/microsite...lout/img_1.jpg picture of him


----------



## talste (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I understand what you're saying, and I'm not opposed to marrying young based on some cultures and how they interact with each other, nor am I against huge expensive weddings.
It's just...sad...that SO MUCH MONEY was spent and she still looked like a Vegas showgirl at the end of a long night and too much tequila...and the girl is only sixteen years old._

 
Hey Shimmer, 
I see you point, I wasn't really knocking your post more the bitchy comments that followed afterward, lol

Side Story: I had 2 weddings (to the same man) one for his culture & a western one for mine. Yeah I thought the dress I wore was kinda garish & over the top but I respected the culture & put up with it for the day anyway (& No, he's not a gypsy, lol).


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_I'm no expert either but I think they probably are descended from Romany gypsies, it's just that modern culture has mingled with their traditional culture and what you end up with is something like the girls in these wedding photos._

 
Yeah you're probably right. I get the impression that sorta genuine Roma people aren't any trouble whereas the types in the pictures are. I'm reading something on wikipedia at the moment about Roma people, and I get the impression now that Roma people aren't travellers? Well they are... but according to this article they're an ethnic group orginating from South Asia...

"The *Romani people*[46][47] (singular *Rom*, plural *Roma* as a noun; also known as *Romanies*) are an ethnic group with origins in South Asia.[48][49] The Romani people are a widely dispersed ethnic group, with the largest concentrated populations in Europe and the Americas.[50][51] They are often referred to as *Gypsies* or *Gipsies*."

There is a mention of marrying young though. Ahh its late & i'm not making sense haha.


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 29, 2008)

I thought this fitting to the topic, for those who might still be confused on what being a chav entails


----------



## *Stargazer* (Oct 29, 2008)

I spent an entire year in college working on a paper on the Roma. I believe that the Travellers are an entirely distinct set of people from the Roma. The Roma are known as genetic isolates something which totally fascinates me, but also proves their separate identities apart from Travellers. 

They tend to get lumped together and judged very badly in the same manner, though.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_She's a traveller. Typically, traveller wedding dresses are extravigant and many girls will spend a fortune on crystal encrusted, over the top meringue gowns. Yes, her idea for what is appropriate to wear for her wedding is tacky but it's kind of the norm in the travelling community (I'm no expert, I'm just going from what I've read and seen on TV).

Here's another example of a traveller wedding, this particular girl was on a UK documentary about Britains youngest brides.




_

 
Yup, they're definitely the British equivilant to Guidos, for sure!
But I have to admit, getting to dress up like that, with everything being so lavish and extravagant seems kind of fun...  _*don't hurt me*_


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 29, 2008)

hahahah!

Oh man this topic is hysterical!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Yup, they're definitely the British equivilant to Guidos, for sure!
But I have to admit, getting to dress up like that, with everything being so lavish and extravagant seems kind of fun...  *don't hurt me*_

 


Okie doke ladies. It's time for an intervention, STAT!


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_I spent an entire year in college working on a paper on the Roma. I believe that the Travellers are an entirely distinct set of people from the Roma. The Roma are known as genetic isolates something which totally fascinates me, but also proves their separate identities apart from Travellers. 

They tend to get lumped together and judged very badly in the same manner, though._

 
I'm understanding this now that I'm reading down, thanks for explaining it better!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_Okie doke ladies. It's time for an intervention, STAT!_

 
Thats what the darwin awards are for...Its a shame some big brand Chavs didnt get hit by that...Some of those are funny.

I hate hate hate that wedding photo above of the girl in the HUGE dress.Eeeesssh! I dont know why but it gives me the creeps!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 29, 2008)

They all have really big boobs...


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 29, 2008)

One of my friends does wedding photography... if she ever gets asked to do one like this, I wanna be there to witness it all in full! What a sight that'd be.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_They all have really big boobs..._

 
I wonder how much they cost.


----------



## rt66chix (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I wonder how much they cost. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
am i the only one who thinks they are natural?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_I hate hate hate that wedding photo above of the girl in the HUGE dress.Eeeesssh! I dont know why but it gives me the creeps!_

 
It's like she's being eaten alive by a dollop of whipped cream.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rt66chix* 

 
_am i the only one who thinks they are natural?_

 
They could be. They couldn't have 16 year olds getting boob jobs, could they? >.>

I'm 17 and I have big knockers, too.


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_They could be. They couldn't have 16 year olds getting boob jobs, could they? >.>

I'm 17 and I have big knockers, too._

 
Why does 'knockers' always make me laugh? Along with various other names for breasts. 

On a serious note, I think they are real haha.


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 29, 2008)

*WOW AMAZING *Thats all I have to say


----------



## rt66chix (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_*WOW AMAZING *Thats all I have to say_

 
To which part? The boobs, dress, bridesmaids, the fine decorum of all those in attendace?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rt66chix* 

 
_am I the only one who thinks they are natural?_

 
In the pic of her mom on The Guardian's website, I say the mom's chesticles are fake, but judging by the girl's gut, and spilliage out of her top, those could very well be hers.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2008)

THAT'S HER MOM!?!??!
I thought...it was not her mom. >.<


----------



## panther27 (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah Shimmer,seriously.I really don't even have words.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL...Chesticles!
That's going to make me laugh for days.
Both bridal gowns shown in this thread look like someone barfed froufrou all over them!!  And those bridesmaid dresses...good Lord, my eyes!  Eye bleach please?


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## lilmags816 (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_
In the name of Darwin...save humanity. Don't let them breed._

 

hahahah


----------



## singer92286 (Oct 30, 2008)

O M G

Really?!

I agree, no breeding allowed!! Ew!!!! Did you catch that the live in a trailer park?! I don't even know what to say!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Oct 30, 2008)

holy hot hell that is a hot ghetto mess right thurr... just goes to show money doesn't buy class


----------



## jdechant (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_




THAT'S HER MOM!?!??!
I thought...it was not her mom. >.<_

 
Oh man! Hahaha..I bet her mom's "knockers" arn't real!!


----------



## carandru (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm all for cultural sensitivity  and Ok, the second example at least still looks like a wedding.  Albeit, a wedding I  may not want to be a part of, but a wedding. And brides of other cultures usually have garb that is enhancing to the bride and makes her more beautiful.

But, the first chick who spent 328408320483048 trillon, her dress is, does, and will always look like a mess. I know she thinks she looks beautiful, and I hate to knock any brides special day.  But really, that dress does nothing for her but make her look much older and cheaper than she is (well I hope on the cheap part).


----------



## kimmy (Oct 30, 2008)

she looks like a hooker. i'd think you'd want to have a little more class on your wedding day. maybe that's why people don't get married at sixteen, though.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 30, 2008)

Shows that money can't buy brains or class ...


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 30, 2008)

Holy mother how much for that piece of crap dress?????

If my parents were multi milionaires they still wouldnt have paid for my wedding, espeically at 16?!?  What the hell????  If i was rich i wouldn't mind paying for my kids wedding but only if they graduated from college and deserved it.  I got married as a teenager but my wedding day lasted 10 minutes long while i was wearing jeans and a dressy top.


----------



## redambition (Oct 30, 2008)

this is brilliant.

i am so sending this to my fiance.


----------



## ratmist (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Oh and there's girls in the UK who are 11 and know they want to be the "Next Katie Price". I feel personally ashamed that women DIED for my rights to vote, for equal pay and my god damn right to work and these girls are wanting to waste a good brain and just become a ditz with no career.

When I know people who are working their butts off with mental problems that would do anything to have a good working brain. Including my sister who is severly handicapped. I wish some of these people would just take a step back and see the bigger picture.

And how orange did she look! OH ....MY....God!

It seriously annoys me. I know I model, but I do fashion and I have a career and am constantly studying.

Just someone please slap this girl!_

 
Look, no offense, but you sound really petty.  

Who cares if the girl wants to be a glamour model or not at 16?  Just because she's looking to make cash in a way you wouldn't do it doesn't mean you're better than her.  True, she looks about as classy as Katie Price, who (despite how much I despise her) has made a boatload of cash with the same kind of gig - looking trashy and catching the public eye.  The British public eat it up even as they like to trash the woman doing it.


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_





THAT'S HER MOM!?!??!
I thought...it was not her mom. >.<_

 
Why is she wearing her bra on top of her dress is what i wanna know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love my mum..


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Why is she wearing her bra on top of her dress is what i wanna know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love my mum.._

 
Unfortunately it looks like that just is her dress. I don't even know where you BUY clothes like that.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 30, 2008)

Is it me or do her Mum and Dad look really really young??


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 30, 2008)

Her mom got married when she was 16, she's now like 32 or 33.  She's barely older than I am.


----------



## ritchieramone (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamiChoi* 

 
_there's nothing wrong with wanting to be a glamour model, but she should have more class rather than showing off her...stuff lol._

 
Surely a 'glamour' model's job is to, well, *show off her stuff*?


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 30, 2008)

The (in my opinion) heinous outfits aside, wtf is with a 16 YEAR OLD getting married?!!?  It seems like there's a disturbing trend of teenagers lately acting as if they're adults.  I know kids grow up fast, but damn, how do you commit to a life with someone when you can't possibly know who you are yet?  I can't hate on the outfits too much though, because honestly a 16 year old picking out a wedding dress probably isn't going to head for the more tame offerings at the boutique.   Frankly, I'm surprised there weren't more crystals and gems hanging off of it


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_Frankly, I'm surprised there weren't more crystals and gems hanging off of it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Like the frikkin' chandelier sitting on top of her head?


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Like the frikkin' chandelier sitting on top of her head? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL...all I could think when I saw that was, "damn that thing HAS to be heavy...how can she carry that on her head for the whole day!?"


----------



## user79 (Oct 30, 2008)

Classy!











And I'd be seriously PISSED OFF as a bridesmaid if I had to wear this:







roflcopter


----------



## carandru (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Classy!
And I'd be seriously PISSED OFF as a bridesmaid if I had to wear this:



_

 
WHAT?  You mean you don't want one of these in every color?!?!?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_




_

 
Why am I now craving cotton candy? 


oy vey


----------



## User93 (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh well, I already smell roaten tomatoes thrown in my face
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Yeah, she obviously looks "chav". Obviously her dress makes her look like a pole dancer. And yeah, make-up is awful, she looks older than her Mom does.

but

I think most of the generation of this age (a littler youger than me, i'm 19), and espcially "chavs" tend to have all the random connection, go out with lots of guys since 13 years old, drink, smoke etc. I find it nice that these two, no matter how thwy look like and no matter if the girl has taste or no (she doesnt) decided to commit each other in such an early age, that no one of them feels the urge to date other people and find out how others are. 

Her Mom got married at 16, and well now her parents raised a 16 year old daughter together. Maybe this girl will spend the whole life with this guy and be happy. Maybe not of course, but how can we know in any relationship?

If I met my bf at 13 and he proposed to me at 16, I would go for it, really, with no doubt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pics made me laugh. But I approve and I'm happy for them. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Rennah (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Classy!



_

 
Yeah... this picture disturbed me the most... that little girl is probably 11. WTF?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 31, 2008)

I can't understand what's happening on her face....and her stomach looks like she just gave birth to something huge...yesterday.  Not that that's the most important issue in this article, but I would have looked long and damn hard in the mirror about how stupid and cheap I looked in that getup before I walked down any aisles.

What happened to childhood?  Adolescence? Do those things exist anymore?  Toddlers wear high heels, small children wear full face makeup, and high school girls are mothers and fiancee's before they can even vote or buy a lotto ticket.  I just don't understand it.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_And I'd be seriously PISSED OFF as a bridesmaid if I had to wear this:



_

 
me too! choose your friends wisely!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Ohh, the bridesmaids' dresses....

It physically hurts.._

 
Is it the dress that's hurting you?  Or the fucking silly hats?  Because my sides are ACHING from laughing at those ridiculous "ensembles."

I'm going to start calling the loud, loose label whores that prance around my mall  Chavs.  And they'll have not a clue what it means, and I'm going to take great pride in it =D


----------



## jennifer. (Oct 31, 2008)

gross.  


her dad better get to saving--and faster this time for the next one because you know this one isn't gonna last!  

dumbasses.


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennifer.* 

 
_gross.  


her dad better get to saving--and faster this time for the next one because you know this one isn't gonna last!  

dumbasses._

 
No, he'll just have to wait 15 years or so for her daughter to find her soulmate.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Oct 31, 2008)

from dlisted..
http://www.dlisted.com/node/29040

more pics to ogle from the most "refined" wedding you ever saw... LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Ok her boobs, sorry but those are some fake knockers. There is nothing natural on that poor girl. 
How terribly sad.


----------



## user79 (Oct 31, 2008)

WAT


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_








WAT_

 





? This is beyond trash... poor girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_







WAT_

 





What's with these people and teenagers getting married at 16?! That's really.... sad.

I'm at work now and really try hard not to LOL while reading through the rest of your replies... This is hilarious.


----------



## armi (Oct 31, 2008)

What is the damn point of having £100,000 wedding and then living in £18,000 caravan?

I LOL'd so hard.. I can't believe that there even exists that kind of people


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 31, 2008)

What's making me laugh is the part where she says that her father has been saving for ages, in order to afford this wedding. So what does that entail? Have they been saving since she was 14? How far back does this wedding go?


----------



## JollieJanice (Oct 31, 2008)

A Hot ghetto mess, lol


----------



## carandru (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_What's making me laugh is the part where she says that her father has been saving for ages, in order to afford this wedding. So what does that entail? Have they been saving since she was 14? How far back does this wedding go?_

 
I'm guessing that these wedding are such a big deal, that the father started saving for it when she was young(er).  Perhaps instead of a college fund, they started a wedding fund?


----------



## talste (Oct 31, 2008)

This is aimed at no one in particular but Wow, I usually don't bother to comment on threads/posts that I don't agree with. Boredom has got me stirring the pot today I guess.

How are all these narky comments different or less offensive to the ones the Spanish vouge girls posted a few months back on their forums about the FOTD's of our members?

In the words of my bro "Negative opinions are like an asshole, Everyone has one & no one wants to hear it"


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow.. she's quite the classy lassy, isn't she?

I just don't understand how someone can live in basically a trailer park (isn't that what they refer to as 'caravans' in england?), work their asses off and save up all their money just to blow it on a ridiculous wedding like this. It's just insane. She looks like a hooker, and that dress is hideous. Way to blow all your cash, daddy.


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 1, 2008)

I thought Dad's were supposed to be overprotective?...omg and does the girl have IMPLANTS TOO??? In my honest opinion this is a slight variation of child neglect/abuse...*'we met when we were 13'* ??!?? CHILD NEGLECT.....ew the groom has a chin curtain! And the dad is 35? TRAILER TRASH!!!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 1, 2008)

I just wanted to post my two cents, I really disagree with every negative comment in thread.

Travellers are different to what the uk would typically call a gypsy. Families own pieces of land and all live together on it, so you will be living on the same land as your parents, aunts, uncles, brothers, cousins, etc... They don't travel the country squatting on land illegally. When children get married they move into a new caravan or mobile home on the land. They aren't poor, its not what you would call a 'trailer park', anyone can't just go and live there. This is their culture. It is always the fathers that pay for the weddings and they don't marry or even date non-travellers. 

It may not be mine or your perfect wedding, but this is what the bride wanted. You may not like what she is wearing, but she does. They have a different view of beauty to what I do, but who are we to say they're wrong. 

She's sixteen, and has had her dream wedding. Whats so wrong with that??


----------



## mtrimier (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_It's like she's being eaten alive by a dollop of whipped cream._

 
that made me think of the killer blancmanges from monty python. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i like the bride's shoes. that's all i will say about this.

to each his own.


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 1, 2008)

I understand it's a different culture and all, but it doesn't take away from the trashiness. That's my opinion and I have a right to it.. negative or not. 

And dressing 9 year olds up like prostitutes is wrong, I don't care what walk of life you come from..


----------



## kimmy (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emeraldjewels* 

 
_She's sixteen, and has had her dream wedding. Whats so wrong with that??_

 
the part where she's *sixteen*.


----------



## user79 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talste* 

 
_This is aimed at no one in particular but Wow, I usually don't bother to comment on threads/posts that I don't agree with. Boredom has got me stirring the pot today I guess.

How are all these narky comments different or less offensive to the ones the Spanish vouge girls posted a few months back on their forums about the FOTD's of our members?

In the words of my bro "Negative opinions are like an asshole, Everyone has one & no one wants to hear it" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
There is a huge difference, this is people's commentary on an article that was published in newspapers. Obviously this family wanted the attention because they allowed news photographers to be present and allowed them to publish the pictures in national papers. It's the same as any news article that is posted here be it about politics or whatever and people post their opinions.

That is quite different than going to a _closed _forum, taking people's pictures _that were not given permission to be posted on other sites_, and trash talking on other makeup community. I think it's not really comparable.


----------



## Miss A (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_She looks older than 16 to me..maybe its the make up? Or the way she is dressed?_

 

that is what i was going to say she looks way older with all that nasty chub around her orange belly, her face also looks older maybe her parents let her smoke? well with some ppl they consider fancy or classy to pile on EVERYTHING you have that you think is nice well then you just end up looking like DORIS from dancing with the stars!!


----------



## Miss A (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talste* 

 
_This is aimed at no one in particular but Wow, I usually don't bother to comment on threads/posts that I don't agree with. Boredom has got me stirring the pot today I guess.

How are all these narky comments different or less offensive to the ones the Spanish vouge girls posted a few months back on their forums about the FOTD's of our members?

In the words of my bro "Negative opinions are like an asshole, Everyone has one & no one wants to hear it" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 well we are commenting negativly because we dont agree with the idea of a tacky expensive teen wedding, does that answer your question?


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_the part where she's *sixteen*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
IMO there's a lot worse things she could do than marry her long term boyfriend, with her parents permission. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss A* 

 
_her face also looks older maybe her parents let her smoke?_

 
At 16 your old enough to smoke in the UK (not that I like it, smoking is bad bad BAD) 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss A* 

 
_well we are commenting negativly because we dont agree with the idea of a tacky expensive teen wedding, does that answer your question?_

 
You may not agree with her wedding, but its no reason for all these very offensive insults.


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emeraldjewels* 

 
_I just wanted to post my two cents, I really disagree with every negative comment in thread.

Travellers are different to what the uk would typically call a gypsy. Families own pieces of land and all live together on it, so you will be living on the same land as your parents, aunts, uncles, brothers, cousins, etc... They don't travel the country squatting on land illegally. When children get married they move into a new caravan or mobile home on the land. *They aren't poor, its not what you would call a 'trailer park'*, anyone can't just go and live there. *This is their culture*.* It is always the fathers that pay for the weddings* and they don't marry or even date non-travellers. 

It may not be mine or your perfect wedding, but this is what the bride wanted. You may not like what she is wearing, but she does. They have a different view of beauty to what I do, but who are we to say they're wrong. 

She's sixteen, and has had her dream wedding. Whats so wrong with that??_

 
What do they call it in the UK? j/w...and I'm pretty sure it's the tradition of every culture that the dad pays for the wedding..And not everyone's culture is necessary 'good' or a means of an excuse...I just had to comment because I absolutely do not understand when someone refers to someone's culture, when sort of creating an excuse for someone...her culture is tacky...tacky is obviously her def. of beauty so in theory most people's coments aren't entirely negative and in fact she may take it as a complement. It's also really hard to argue over something that is immoral, which in any case has a limit to being defined as one person's opinion. There are things that are actually immoral and there are things that are tacky. If you wanted to argue that it is just my opinion that her wedding is tacky and immoral then you would be arguing that nothing has a true definition and you are lacking in your philosophical concepts. Or in other words your being ignorant. This wedding is far too blantantly the epitome of 'insert negative comment here' to not comment, you can't blame anyone for the negative comments! And lighten up a little we aren't calling her a stupid cunt or anything, and I doubt she'll be on here reading all this...


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_What do they call it in the UK? j/w...and I'm pretty sure it's the tradition of every culture that the dad pays for the wedding..And lighten up a little we aren't calling her a stupid cunt or anything, and I doubt she'll be on here reading all this..._

 
Firstly, we have have family friends who are travellers so I do take a lot of these comments to heart (I might be at fault for that, but its just the way I am). Its not just a general tradition of all weddings for the brides father to pay, the brides father pays for everything, and I literally mean everything. No one else pays a single penny, not the bride, groom or grooms family, it is always done this way.

The land travellers live on is owned by them and is more often than not worth millions, and in my opinion the term 'trailer park trash' does not apply to them.

I understand that everyone is entitled to an opinion, including me expressing mine and I just feel a lot of these comments have been out of order.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 2, 2008)

Honestly I can't belive how much these people are being ripped apart here. Critisizing her weight, her boobs, everything about her is just kind of mean. If that girl posted her photo up for her wedding makeup/outfit on the FOTD forum would you honestly say these kinds of things to her?? If they want to get married young in a big ol tacky, colourful, garish wedding - and it makes them happy then who the hell cares? Life is too short to care about the opinions of other people so you might has well enjoy it while you can. They found love and happiness - good for them. 

I got married when I was a  teen and I wore a purple tie dyed, silk dress with shiny, bright red sneakers and I will never regret it. I had so much fun it's one of my happiest memories


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_ Critisizing her weight, her boobs, everything about her is just kind of mean. _

 
Yeah, _that_ kind of took it a bit far, I agree. 

But she's a teen and would be considered a minor in the US. And she's been dressed to look twice her age, over-sexualizing her... at her own wedding. 
Even as a teenager myself, I think that should be criticized because it's immoral. Even if it is tradition, it's kind of irresponsible on her parents part. 
You know how many old, perverted freaks are going to be working it to images of her with her tits spilling out of her dress.
Ugh.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Yeah, that kind of took it a bit far, I agree. 

But she's a teen and would be considered a minor in the US. And she's been dressed to look twice her age, over-sexualizing her... at her own wedding. 
Even as a teenager myself, I think that should be criticized because it's immoral. Even if it is tradition, it's kind of irresponsible on her parents part. 
You know how many old, perverted freaks are going to be working it to images of her with her tits spilling out of her dress.
Ugh._

 
^^I totally get what you are saying. She had the permission of her parents along with their blessing though. She was surrounded by her family and friends and it was probably not their intention to dress her up so that sleazy guys have something to beat off to. This is how she wanted to dress  on her big day so that is what they let her do. And why not?? It's her wedding! It's not a long flowing white gown with a pretty veil and the perfect pink floral bouquet but that does not mean it's wrong or immoral. Your morals are obviously different than hers and I'm sure there are many, many people who would agree with you but it's her wedding so it's her rules and that's how it should be for ANY bride to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





LOL honestly some of these pictures cracked me up but I am so glad that there are colourful, crazy people in the world >_<


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I got married when I was a teen and I wore a purple tie dyed, silk dress with shiny, bright red sneakers and I will never regret it. I had so much fun it's one of my happiest memories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That sounds like the best wedding ever! To hell with tradition


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_ 
LOL honestly some of these pictures cracked me up but I am so glad that there are colourful, crazy people in the world >_<_

 
Yeah because then we wouldn't have anyone to make fun of.


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 2, 2008)

Lol at Aleksis210  Good point!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emeraldjewels* 

 
_IMO there's a lot worse things she could do than marry her long term boyfriend, with her parents permission._

 
when you're sixteen, nothing's even had time to be long term; of course there are worse things, but there's a ton of better things she could be doing like um...staying in school.


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 2, 2008)

Getting some GCSE's would of been a start.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 3, 2008)

Female travellers don't work, and the boys are taken out of school at about 14.

Not something I agree with, but thats how they do it


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_





 this is brilliant.

i am so sending this to my fiance._

 
I just hope it doesn't say "this is what I want ours to be like"


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talste* 

 
_In the words of my bro "Negative opinions are like an asshole, Everyone has one & no one wants to hear it" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i've always heard it as "everybody has one and they all stink"


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Nov 3, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG! EWWWWWWWW! WTF? That one girl looks like she's in pain!

And what did Katie Price ever do to any of you that made you hate her so much?


----------



## MOOSH (Nov 3, 2008)

I think you haters are all just jealous. She looked absolutely beautiful -like a cross between Jessica Alba and Fergie. She is so lucky. I wish I could have had a teen wedding as glamorous and classy as hers.


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MOOSH* 

 
_I think you haters are all just jealous. She looked absolutely beautiful -like a cross between Jessica Alba and Fergie. She is so lucky. I wish I could have had a teen wedding as glamorous and classy as hers._

 

Uhhh... you're joking, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glamorous and classy?  I'm sorry but


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MOOSH* 

 
_I think you haters are all just jealous. She looked absolutely beautiful -like a cross between Jessica Alba and Fergie. She is so lucky. I wish I could have had a teen wedding as glamorous and classy as hers._

 
Oh dear....


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SaturdayStevens* 

 
_





OMG OMG OMG! EWWWWWWWW! WTF? That one girl looks like she's in pain!

And what did Katie Price ever do to any of you that made you hate her so much?_

 
I don't hate Katie Price, I do admire her to a point. But... this might be wrong, so please correct me if I am, this is the one thing that really makes me dislike her (if its true). I remember her gaining 'Mum of The Year' award somewhere... but, if I'm right, the reason why Harvey is disabled is because she went out drinking etc whilst she was pregnant with him. So how can she achieve 'mum of the year' yet she is the reason why he is that way. But like I said.. I don't know 100% if that is true, but if it is, then I still don't like her lol.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emeraldjewels* 

 
_Female travellers don't work, and the boys are taken out of school at about 14.

Not something I agree with, but *thats how they do it*_

 
I had neighbors growing up who for the most part kept to themselves, pretty secluded area, larrrge family.
The dad's and boys of the family all had their way with the females in the family.  Everyone knew it, the girls didn't necessarily blab it but it was well known.
I commented once to someone who worked within the sheriff's dept of the town that "Dear God someone needs to do something about that" and the response I got was...
"Meh. They've been that way for years, it's just the way they live."


Yay for acceptance.


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Nov 3, 2008)

OMG!! what is she wearing? Does she really think that dress looks good on her? Can't believe the parents would allow her to get married at such a young age


----------



## nunu (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Oh dear...._

 
my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Korms (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Uhhh... you're joking, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glamorous and classy? I'm sorry but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_Beauty is in the eye of the beholder._

 
Fair enough. But children dressed like hookers is quite a troubling sight to behold, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Korms (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Fair enough. But children dressed like hookers is quite a troubling sight to behold, wouldn't you agree? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Indeed, but they've obviously got parental consent to dress that way.  In the brides case, she is legally allowed to have sex at 16 under UK law so in the eyes of the Government she is not a child anymore.  Not that I'm defending the way some of the obviously younger members of the bridal party are dressed, of course.  

If the poster who thought the wedding looked glamorous and classy honestly thinks that way, then her opinion should be respected just like the opinion of all the posters who have consistently bashed the way this girl looks.

This thread could stem so many debates!


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_Indeed, but they've obviously got parental consent to dress that way.  In the brides case, she is legally allowed to have sex at 16 under UK law so in the eyes of the Government she is not a child anymore.  Not that I'm defending the way some of the obviously younger members of the bridal party are dressed, of course.  

If the poster who thought the wedding looked glamorous and classy honestly thinks that way, then her opinion should be respected just like the opinion of all the posters who have consistently bashed the way this girl looks.

This thread could stem so many debates!_

 
Technically shes not an adult. Legally you're an adult at 18. Technically parents shouldn't charge their children rent until 18 as they're still minors legally and theyre still the responsibility of the parent/s. I hate our stupid age things... you can drive a car at 17, yet you can't smoke or drink until you're 18, so silly!


----------



## Korms (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Technically shes not an adult. Legally you're an adult at 18. Technically parents shouldn't charge their children rent until 18 as they're still minors legally and theyre still the responsibility of the parent/s. I hate our stupid age things... you can drive a car at 17, yet you can't smoke or drink until you're 18, so silly!_

 
Yeah, it does get kind of confusing, take bus fare for example; most service providers charge adult fare at 16 and over so in the eyes of say, Stagecoach a 16 year old _is_ and adult (I realise this is a pretty trivial example).  

What I should have added to my post is that she's classed as an adult (or at least considered adult enough to make decisions regarding sexual consent) only with regards to sex.

Basically, the point I was trying to make is that if she can legally have sex (although, ironically she couldn't legally rent porn, haha) then dressing in a provocative manner shouldn't be that big a deal, but I can totally see why it should be.

The Government needs to set everything at one age, for sure.

Anyway, I'm not really wanting to get this in depth with the debate, all I wanted to do was stick up for MOOSH's right to the opinion that the wedding was ok (whether I agree with her opinion or not)


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_Yeah, it does get kind of confusing, take bus fare for example; most service providers charge adult fare at 16 and over so in the eyes of say, Stagecoach a 16 year old is and adult (I realise this is a pretty trivial example).  

What I should have added to my post is that she's classed as an adult (or at least considered adult enough to make decisions regarding sexual consent) only with regards to sex.

Basically, the point I was trying to make is that if she can legally have sex (although, oddly she couldn't legally rent porn, haha) then dressing in a provocative manner shouldn't be that big a deal, but I can totally see why it should be.

The Government needs to set everything at one age, for sure.

Anyway, I'm not really wanting to get this in depth with the debate, all I wanted to do was stick up for MOOSH's right to the opinion that the wedding was ok (whether I agree with her opinion or not) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah i get what you mean entirely. and the stagecoach thing... ugh! well i never got buses, i got trains, that used to annoy me so much before i drove! even worse was that when i was 13/14 they used to argue with me that i was over 16 when i wasn't!!


----------



## Korms (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_yeah i get what you mean entirely. and the stagecoach thing... ugh! well i never got buses, i got trains, that used to annoy me so much before i drove! even worse was that when i was 13/14 they used to argue with me that i was over 16 when i wasn't!!_

 
I had to pay adult fare at 13 on one particular bus journey, it was so frustrating because they wouldn't believe I was under 16!  There's no way I could have proved it either because they don't make photo ID cards for children!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emeraldjewels* 

 
_She's sixteen, and has had her dream wedding. Whats so wrong with that??_

 

She's SIXTEEN and has had her dream WEDDING. That's what's so wrong with that.  

I am not an advocate of child mothers and brides. I don't care what the legal age of consent for sex or marriage is from place to place, these are CHILDREN.  Rather than invest in her getting a good education or providing an aspiration lifestyle to this CHILD, they invested in her dream joke of a wedding.  At 16 she can't even drive a car, or vote, or do anything to make any kind of impact on this earth.  But she can get married? Like I said, I'm not familiar with this particular culture, but I don't think children should be married in any context.  Whether it be cultural or religious or whatever.  Call me close-minded about that, but it's just the way I feel.  Children are losing the opportunities to be children and it's  not right.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 5, 2008)

korms, i just gotta say...avatar looove.


----------



## Korms (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_korms, i just gotta say...avatar looove. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





My office is pretty much a shrine to that movie at the moment.  

I WILL do a Baby costume for halloween one year!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_





My office is pretty much a shrine to that movie at the moment.  

I WILL do a Baby costume for halloween one year!_

 
delicious! i'm totally going as her mama next yurr.


----------



## Lapis (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I think her daddy pays out a lot to appease this lil girl and her mom. I mean look at their tits ( unless big boobs run in the fam), LOL. He's probably glad to pawn the daughter off to someone else. To pay for thie wedding, was probably an investment, to him._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rt66chix* 

 
_am i the only one who thinks they are natural?_

 
WTH is up with all the tits comments, some people just have big boobs from young, gaahhhhh

Anyway definately not what I'd want for myself or my kids, but atleast she's not 8 and it's her choice.


----------



## rt66chix (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_WTH is up with all the tits comments, some people just have big boobs from young, gaahhhhh

Anyway definately not what I'd want for myself or my kids, but atleast she's not 8 and it's her choice._

 
yes, they do. And I stand by my word. While her tan may be ridiculously fake, her "breasts" (for those who wanna be pc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) are the real deal. 






 I cant believe we're still debating this. Its hysterically funny to me that we're SO FIXATED!!! 
Carry on ladies. I love it.


----------



## AimeeL (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_I thought that too when I first looked at her...she looks much older than sixteen to me._

 
It's the boobs and sun-destroyed skin. Despite the self tanner.

My mom would have rather KILLED me than let me get married at that age, much less in a dress like that...if you can call it a dress.


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 6, 2008)

three letters.


lol.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 6, 2008)

wow I just saw this threat. The pics to me look scary....and OMG the one MissChievous posted with the two lil girls: no words for that one :/


----------



## Lapis (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rt66chix* 

 
_yes, they do. And I stand by my word. While her tan may be ridiculously fake, her "breasts" (for those who wanna be pc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) are the real deal. 
._

 
I had D-DD's at 13-14, I'm 30 and mine are like DDD-E cups bigger the first 6 months after I give birth, I find it really annoying that peple just jump to the conclusion that people had boob jobs.
I've had people come up to me when I was a teen and ask who did my boobs so I'm sensitive about this, just recently we had a young member here who faced the same thing (comments about her breast) at MUA and yet here we are doing the same thing we said they were wrong about.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 7, 2008)

^ My best friend currently has I cups, at age 19. Yes, they get that big, and no she isn't overweight. She's been at least a DD since about 12. She doesn't catch as much flak for it now as she used to, but man people can be bitchy about that sort of thing. It was pretty funny me and her, before my boobs got bigger than an A.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 11, 2008)

These girls make Paris Hilton and Tila Tequila look like Jacqueline Kennedy and Princess Diana.


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm not even as appaled about her age and the amount spent as much as her make-up and "dress"!!! Can you say TRASHY? I'd kill my daughter if she ever went out like that, lol!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 15, 2008)

This wedding looks like a Panic at the Disco video shoot!! LMAO!!! can you say cheap AND trashy!!!LOL


----------



## nubianremedy5 (Nov 15, 2008)

Lol....sooo True


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 5, 2012)

The dichotomy about these girls stays virgins untill they marry and the way the dress is unbelivable.


----------

